# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Komshija ime

## Elna Durrësi

Sot kur po zbrisja shkallëve përsëri e hasa tek priste tek derë e ashensorit. Si zakonisht , përshëndetja respektuese , lëshimi i udhës dhe një buzëqeshje e këndshme prej rinori , diku 17-18 vjeçar. 
I hodha një shikim çuditës , ose më mirë thënë të panjohur .Xhanëm jo s e njihemi me të gjithë komshinjtë në këtë pallat jo, por të paktën këta përballë i njihja dhe kishim një si njohje më të « madhe » se me ata të tjerët, e ky djalosh i ri , nuk ishte nga komshinjtë e mi. Shikim im , ndoshta pyetës me siguri e turbulloi paksa . 
Tek e shikoja po mendoja se me siguri komshinjtë e dikurshëm paskan ndërruar banesë , por jo , krejt e kundërta. Nga dera përballë del çapkënaja kaçurrelëse , komshija ime dhe më përshëndet me një buzëqeshje shumë gazmore , duke më prezantuar me djaloshin.
-	I dashuri im Patrick...  më tha tek po hidhte mbi sup çantën e shkollës , që dukej të isht e mirë rënduar nga librat. 
-	Gëzohem për njohjen që më prezantuat - i përgjigjem. Dhe të dy duke më uruar një pasdite të këndshme zbritshën zhurmshëm shkallëve , duke e harruar fare ashensorin e thirrur. 
-	
Mbeta një moment me shikimin tretur pas tyre.

Sdi pse këta dy gjimnazistë më nostalgjuan për rininë time të dikurshme , në moshën e tyre sot. 
U ula buzë shkallëve dhe dalëngadalë po kujtoja adoleshencën dhe kalimin në rini  timin dhe të moshatarëve të mi të jetuar pa pikë lirie , ose, që do ti thoja të pajetuara fare . 

Më zgjuan dëshira të parealizuara , ndoshta edhe të paguxueshme për tu menduar atë kohë. Dëshirën që të shëtitesha buzë detit Durrës, apo buzë liqenit Tiranë me ndonjë nga adhuruesit e mi tiranas që zhvendoseshin në Durrës për të vëzhguar dritaret e shtëpsë time në mos dukesha gjëkundi rastësisht një moment , apo anasjelltas , adhuruesit durrsakë që zhvendoseshin ne Tiranë , për të na pritur tek e derë e shkollës , duke u lutur ti ofronim një mundësi të vogël bisedimi, ose duke na shoqëruar së largu në trenin e kthimit.
 Dikur ju shaja në vetvete dhe ju mallkoja ju adhuruesit e rinisë sime ,sepse na dukej turp të na donin, dhe përveç turpit, largësia me ata që të donin duhej të ishte shumë, shumë e madhe , se ndryshe rrezikoje të kaloje javë e muaj tek ndonjë teza a hallë , edhe pse ti nuk dashuroje , edhe pse ti nuk takoje , thjesht se adhuruesit yt kalonte shumë orë në ditë përpara ballkonit tënd.
 Por ah, ah, sa falje do doja tju kërkoja sot ju adhuruesve të mi.Po pikërisht sot , sepse sot e kuptoj më mirë se kurrë se sa mirë është kur dikush mendon për ty ,sa mirë është të të duan .
Sa mirë është të jesh rrethuar dashuri.  Po ne na e patën vrarë të të dashurin. 

Sa shumë më mallon   mundësia e një shëtitje të dikurshme me dikë, që ndoshta dhe unë mund ta kisha adhuruar . Të shëtiteshim ashtu lirshëm , në atë shëtitoren e madhe buzë detit , ku njerëzia e rinisë time e kishin të vetmin argëtim, duke u pëkëdhelur e shtrënguar duart . Jo si dy të fejuar që lejoheshin tradicionalisht te ecnin përqafuar por si dy të dashuruar që janë nisur të bëjnë një copë udhe bashkë  në përgatitje të së ardhmes , pa ditur saktësisht në do ishin apo jo gjithmonë bashkë në përfundim të kësaj historie.  Si dy të dashuruar , por jo si ata të mjerë që detyroheshin të fshiheshin nga mos , vetëm e vetëm për 5 minuta liri intimiteti, por si dy të dashuruar që dalin serbes nga derë e shtëpisë me të dashurin apo të dashurëne tyre për të bërë një aktivitet apo një shëtitje së bashku pa patur angazhimin e fejesës apo martesës menjëherë pas kurrizit, por thjesht lirinë e të dashuruarit rinor .

Nuk di çmund të jepja sot për të provuar puthjet rinore çshije kanë patur vallë. Për të dëgjuar ledhatime dashurore djaloshare . Për të jetuar zënkat dashurore  apo krizat e xhelozive  18 vjecare???!

Flas me koleget e mia në punë dhe tregojmë "les betises çapkanllëqet apo budallëlliqet e rinisë , e ato shfletosin eksperiencat e  tyre me të cilat her- herë qeshim ose her- hëre ato nervozohen se sdo kishin dashur të kishin vepruar kështu po ashtu . Kur unë filloj tregoj histori rinore nga tonat , që ishin më pa e pashë , pastaj më hoqën nga shkolla , etj të këtij lloji , e vetmja nga koleget që më ndjek dhe e kupton situatën është drejtoresha. Normal , ajo ka gati 60 vjeç dhe rinia ime e jetuar është identike me atë ¨qe ajo ka jetuar para 40 vitesh kur ajo ishte 20 vjeçare , ndërsa këtyre të tjerave u dukem se jam nga planet tjetër. 

Gjithsesi , gjithë budallëlleqet që kjo rini e këtushme bën apo ka bërë nuk do ti doja , por ama të na ndalonin të na donin e të donim , pra të na ndalonin dashurinë:
KJO ISHTE ABSURDE.


Elna Durresi.

----------


## Agim Doçi

I shkrova letër shoqes së klasës
Fjalë gjimnazisti asgjë më shumë
Më hoqën zvarrë në terr të natës
dhe nga konvikti më s'dola unë!...

kisha bërë "krim", faj shumë të rëndë
se kisha shkruar fjalë dashurije...(!)
Vitet që ikën plagë më kanë lënë
se më vranë endrën në moshë rinije!...

Agimi - e shkrova se m'u kujtua edhe mua ajo kohë! Uffffff.........

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Dëgjoheshin meloditë e një kitare 
Dhe zëri i ëmbël i kitaristit 
Sguxonja as të afrohesha në dritare 
Vargjet e tij emrin tim kishin

Edhe pse
 sdija serenatë kush më këndonte
Edhe pse
 kurrë nuk e njoha, pashë kitaristin
Vargjet
 e mrekullueshme që më kushtoheshin 
 U bënë sebepi i shtetrrethimit. 

E sa do doja sot ti ridëgjoja 
Ato ato vargje me fjalë shpirti 
Edhe sikur të mos e dashuroja 
Të paktën të falenderoja kitaristin.

Ta falenderoja për zërin e tij të ëmbël 
Ta falenderoja për vargjet dhuruar mua
Ta falenderoja për kohën nën dritaret
Ta falenderoja që më kishte dashuruar.

Elna Durrësi

----------


## tironce85al

elna shume te bukur shkrimet je e mrekullueshme edhe ty Angim te pershendes shume. sa keq me vjen shpesh here kur mendoj qe edhe sot egzistojne keto mentalitetet ku njerezit nuk te kuptojne dhe ta quajne dashurine mekat ose krim e me pas nuk te lene te dalesh uuuuuuffffffffff me bezdis ideja ............ me vret ne shpirt.............
ju pershendes shume shume te dyve per vargjet qe keni sjelle ketu. gjite te mirat. me respekt tironcja

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Sweetie 

Flm për përshëndetjen . Prano edhe nga unë përshëndetjet e mia më të sinqerta. 

Me respekt Elna.

----------


## macia_blu

elna, te bukura   deri ke e verteta. Sidomos poezia  per kitaristin e panjohur  e per shtetrethimin.
(e tmershme tia degjosh zerin dhe dashurine pa mundur tia shohesh kurre syte....mua me vjen te besoj se i ka te perlotur edhe sot)
te pershendes me perlotjen time, nga emocionet qe me percolle...
macia!

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> * 
> (e tmershme tia degjosh zerin dhe dashurine pa mundur tia shohesh kurre syte....mua me vjen te besoj se i ka te perlotur edhe sot)
> te pershendes me perlotjen time, nga emocionet qe me percolle...
> macia!*


Sikur t'ia shihjnja veç një herë sytë 
a lotin fshehur nën qerpik
Të premtoj se e meritonte 
T'ia puthnja lotin ende pa pik.

Edhe unë të përshëndes mace.

Me respekt Elna.

----------


## ^VJOSA^

"Sikur t'ia shihjnja veç një herë sytë 
a lotin fshehur nën qerpik
Të premtoj se e meritonte 
T'ia puthnja lotin ende pa pik."


Vec njeher do doja dhe un
ta shifja vec njeher me sy
pastaj te qaja te mallkoja
por ah do dija ke dashuroja!!!

te pershendes Elna

----------


## Bledari

Rinin ne ate kohe asnjeri se ka shijuar
por ama ky brez i ri po e shijon me tan t'mirat
por ama keto kohera qe kane ardhur ka edhe tan kqija

Rinia e sotme po vdes per nje llaf goje
Rinia e sotme po vdes nga droga e mallkuar
Rinia e sotme po vdes nga mallikimi i te tjereve

Ah mer zot pse nuk e bere qe te gjithe te jemi njesoj
Ah mer zot pse nuk e bere qe kjo rini te gezonte jeten e tij
Ah mer zot ket kohe qe ti na ke sjellur i ka te mirat por ama ka edhe shum te kqija
Ah mer zot mbroje njeriun tend me te gjith mundesit qe ke sepse ne fund te fundit eshte njeriu jot qe ti ke krijuar per kete bote te mrekullueshme.

----------


## green

Elna...
Dua te pershendes dhe te them shume sinqerisht qe ke nje personalitet te mrekullueshem...
cheers,
greenflower  :Lulja3:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Përshëndetje të gjithëve.

E kisha harruar fare që dikur kisha shkruar një temë të tillë ndaj Bledar dhe Greenflower , flm për përmallimin që më dhuruat këto momente. 

Bledar , 
Ke shumë të drejtë kur prek problematikën e tanishme të rinisë shqiptare dhe të kuptoj fare mirë, por ja dreqi e mori , lindëm në kohë të vështira për ne e popullin tonë. Brezit tonë iu ndalua të dashuronte normalisht pa kushtëzime, brezi juaj po përvëlohet nga krimi dhe droga. E kuptoj, bashkohem me ty, por nuk di kush është zgjidhja.

Greenflower,
Flm për mendimin që ke për personalitetin tim : ). 


Përshëndetje për ju të gjithë 

Elna.

----------


## Leila

Ah... Elna, me iku rinia dhe mua (mos qeshni!) pa asnje memorje te vecante te tille. Se shpejti mosha ime do filloje me 2-sha, dhe une ndihem sikur fjeta gjithe kesaj kohe.  	 :Gjumash:

----------


## Blue_sky

Ah Elna,me solle nje ndjenje trishtimi me postimin e pare...me permbyti per nje cast ndjenja e mungeses se lirise te femres shqiptare neper vite.

----------

